# Tartaria, the alien empire?



## grav (Sep 5, 2021)

There are several existing threads that explore the Tartarian hegemony that was destroyed a mere hundred years ago or so. But none of them take the alien angle into consideration. In fact, aliens are rarely mentioned on any forums these days, except for the UFO reports that crop up in the mainstream.

Whenever I read threads or watch videos about the marvelous technology that has slipped through our fingers, I find myself doubting that human beings ever possessed such knowledge.
I came up with an alternative timeline of World Ages, which I intend to add here.
My first suspicions about the Control System arose when I questioned mankind's origins as presented in Darwinian evolution.

Then, I got into Lloyd Pye and Zechariah Sitchin and Immanuel Velikovsky. These writers, though they focus on different alternatives, gave me the idea that otherworldly beings created us and our cultures.
By aliens, I mean the Anunnaki, about whom Sitchin wrote in The Earth Chronicles.

Admin may want to move this thread to a different heading. Frankly, it transcends the usual categories because it investigates science and mythology as well as Scalagerian history.
As usual, I posted this info first on Banned.Talk in order to easily paste here.



> (03-Sep-2021, 11:01 PM GMT)Wrote:  This is an excellent video about the lost Tartarian Empire.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9L14sTx3Nn8_






Yes, it is.
full of new information about the worldwide history of metals being mined and used to construct powerhouses that we call buildings.

I'm only 34 minutes into the video, which I muted and keep pausing to admire the images or study the text.
The one thing I disagree with is the description is us as parasites or invaders.
I think we are the scavengers.

I also repeat my contention that the Tartarian builders were the Anunnaki, from whom we are genetically-modified descendants. A slave species, originally created in Africa to mine gold. Some African slaves were transported to South America, and probably North America, and who appear as figures of myth such as that of Queen Califia. Oriental and white races were later modifications of the original Homo africanus.

The video also refers to whites as Tartar Aryans, which I think can be a creative misspelling of the -ian suffix. dunno.


----------



## Apollonius (Sep 5, 2021)

Aliens are often described as beings from outer space. That's why I think there is no such thing as aliens.

The Tartar people are well depicted in many paintings.


----------



## grav (Sep 6, 2021)

The Tartarian people that we see depicted may be the human servants and underlings of their masters. Only a few hundred Anunnaki interlopers were needed to accomplish their mission.

There's no way I can summarize the history of the outsiders as represented by Sitchin. I can only recommend that curious people read some of his work.

Readers also need to know that I am a flatearther.
Which means that we see earth as a "puddle" embedded in an Infinite Plane.
Our world is a self-contained and closed habitat. Entrances are portals in the dome of Antarctica and tunnels under oceans or lakes. The UN and US military have maintained strict control over these entrances since the late 1950s.

The physics of flat earth are easily provable.
Please do not assume that I am at all certain about the Anunnaki designing of the Tartarian Empire. Human ingenuity could well have taken the advanced science of the "aliens" and used that knowledge to build the free energy cities that are part of our stolen history.

Here in the US some of us are just now returning to the soft life of electricity after a hurricane took out the grid from Louisiana to New York. Some unlucky people are still in the dark. Both my sons are without power, as are many thousands of other people a week after the storm. I'm one of the lucky ducks.
I took a hot bath tonight and have internet and air conditioning.

What would happen to civilization as we know it if the whole world went off the grid for weeks and months?

Hurricane  Ida has given me the time the time and impetus to reflect on what I now see as these World Ages:

1. gnostic and Greek myths about the Titans, giants, Sophia/Gaia
--- yuuge electric reset, EM discharges that gouged out mountains and petrified all living matter
2. Anunnaki invasion from outside our domed home; these advanced beings possessed skills Tesla dreamed of; they spliced their dna with that of Bigfoot, the true Homo terrestrius, to create the feeble-minded lulus that now infest the world; the Anunnaki built the great cities and monuments
-- - the Great Deluge reset; the Anunnaki watched it from their flying machines
3. massive rebuilding and restoring, like what we see after hurricanes, but on a grand scale
- - - mudflood reset
4. The Anunnaki leaders decide that earth's specifc gravity is not healthy for their physics (physical bodies); they return to a retored Nibiru, leaving a beautiful Terran world behind for the puny humans, who immediately cut down all the trees and wildflowers and convert everything into yuppie ghettoes and wastelands.

Timeline from first spark to today - 2000 - 3000 years


----------



## Ponygirl (Sep 6, 2021)

I like your idea and I’ve had some of the same thoughts myself, only I believe we were on a 5D frequency which means we created with our minds and molded the material world around our thoughts. We were 4/5th spirits, while we might be 1/4 spirit/material here in 3D.

The Fall happened with a group outside our personal dome, blew up their dome, and cracked ours(which we see in our night sky, but is called the ‘edge of the universe’), blew up Mars dome leaving letting most of their atmoshpere leak out. Their dome on the larger earth, was called Tiamat. 

They fled underground, because the larger earth is actually a ship at ‘sea’, and then regrouped and hunted for a new place to live. They saw that our realm was mostly ok, flooded from the ‘waters above, and from the deep below’, but was mostly livable.

Different groups fled underground to avoid the dark magicians and their wars, and came up in our realm in the area of Yellowstone(follow the yellow brick road). This spot is still releasing pressure from the explosion of Tiamat which only happened a few hundred years ago.

The Hopi still remember being taken underground to avoid the catastrophe(so it must have been manmade) and were brought up in the 4 corners area of the southwest, when the underground became filled with the 2-Hearts(bad guys).

Since humans, collectively, set the frequency of their realms, our realm ‘Fell’ to a lower dimension as the terror of the destruction left them in a state of fear and confusion. They had no idea why the ‘sky fell’ so those who were left, were  left in a nearly cationic state. 

The Dark magicians followed to the earth realm and seeing the destruction knew they could rule this realm so they told the survivors that they were god, and that the people had brought this upon themselves because of their sinful natures. So, the first religion began with humans worshiping god outside of themselves and fearing nature.

Some of the survivors remembered the world before so they were put in ‘insane asylum’ which were really the grand houses they once lived in. They were kept away from anyone who didn’t remember, and in a generation, all was forgotten.

The ‘alien invaders’ interbred with the humans from our realm, always keeping their secrets from us.  The secret that the earth is huge and that each of the craters is just one domed realm, and our controllers blew their up and took ours over. These invaders have been changing our realm for the last 400 years to suit themselves—lower oxygen, drier climate, and ruled by a hive made based on an insectoid technology. 

These aliens had larger, bulbous heads, slender, long waists, and bulbous rear ends(Akhenaton ) we see this in the latest fashion of certain television stars. Their goal is to complete their takeover by putting metals into us so that we are plugged into their ‘intranet’ and completely enslaved. They keep us in fear so that we keep creating a 3D world instead of recreating our 5D world.

Now we are moving into an area of space, on our giant ‘ship’(which is why these controllers always use maritime law, because they know we’re on a ship and that this ship has laws), where there is more ‘spirit’ stuff in the aether and it will charge up our mind and bodies to remember and to see clearly who and what we are. We will once again speak to each other telepathically, but through the spirit/aether, not through a technology base that’s only linked into the material world.

This is why the whole virus was created and set loose on the world, was to keep us apart from each other and to keep us in a state of fear that they hope will counteract the incoming higher frequencies.

This is why, we’re told, ‘nothing can stop what is coming’, because it’s world wide—larger world wide—our ship is headed into an energetic sea of higher energy that will affect us all. Once we create our 5D world again through our waking up, the controllers won’t be able to stay in our realm and will have to retreat into the bowels of the ship and wait for another realm to lower its frequency so they can take it over.


----------



## alltheleaves (Sep 8, 2021)

Ponygirl said:


> I like your idea and I’ve had some of the same thoughts myself, only I believe we were on a 5D frequency which means we created with our minds and molded the material world around our thoughts. We were 4/5th spirits, while we might be 1/4 spirit/material here in 3D.
> 
> The Fall happened with a group outside our personal dome, blew up their dome, and cracked ours(which we see in our night sky, but is called the ‘edge of the universe’), blew up Mars dome leaving letting most of their atmoshpere leak out. Their dome on the larger earth, was called Tiamat.
> 
> ...


_"in a generation, all was forgotten."_

Great cosmological story but I disagree with one point.

Based on my experience of the last 19 months...

_All was forgotten within 2 weeks!!

turtle earth in the universal sea_


----------



## FAELAGUM (Sep 8, 2021)

Ponygirl said:


> I like your idea and I’ve had some of the same thoughts myself, only I believe we were on a 5D frequency which means we created with our minds and molded the material world around our thoughts. We were 4/5th spirits, while we might be 1/4 spirit/material here in 3D.
> 
> The Fall happened with a group outside our personal dome, blew up their dome, and cracked ours(which we see in our night sky, but is called the ‘edge of the universe’), blew up Mars dome leaving letting most of their atmoshpere leak out. Their dome on the larger earth, was called Tiamat.
> 
> ...


When will this shift into 5D happen? Many has mentioned it and have failed at predicting a correct date.


----------



## alltheleaves (Sep 8, 2021)

FAELAGUM said:


> When will this shift into 5D happen? Many has mentioned it and have failed at predicting a correct date.


No man knows the time or the hour.


----------



## FAELAGUM (Sep 8, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> No man knows the time or the hour.


But it will happen, aye?


----------



## solarbard (Sep 8, 2021)

Ponygirl said:


> I like your idea and I’ve had some of the same thoughts myself, only I believe we were on a 5D frequency which means we created with our minds and molded the material world around our thoughts. We were 4/5th spirits, while we might be 1/4 spirit/material here in 3D.
> 
> The Fall happened with a group outside our personal dome, blew up their dome, and cracked ours(which we see in our night sky, but is called the ‘edge of the universe’), blew up Mars dome leaving letting most of their atmoshpere leak out. Their dome on the larger earth, was called Tiamat.
> 
> ...


I used to be quite militant, but the only way to counteract these non-human invaders is not violence, but peace, not hate, but love, not fear, but courage. Once humanity reclaims its heritage (as beings with a Divine spark) we can drive these Parasites from our realm.


----------



## Akanah (Sep 8, 2021)

Perhaps tartaria was a race of dragons that came to earth and disguised themselves as tartarian buildings because of the unhearted welcome they received from humans ? See my article at proof of dragons.
Proof of Dragons?


----------



## solarbard (Sep 8, 2021)

Akanah said:


> Perhaps tartaria was a race of dragons that came to earth and disguised themselves as tartarian buildings because of the unhearted welcome they received from humans ? See my article at proof of dragons.


Link please?


----------



## grav (Sep 24, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> All was forgotten within 2 weeks!!



maybe overnight.
In the sci-fi movie Dark City, people's memories were wiped or altered by evil robed beings to hide the truth that their world was dying. Can it be that easy to master sheeplike minds? a silly question. Just look at teevee "news" to see it in action every doggone day.

The Anunnaki connection to Tartaria is still new enough that exploratory videos and articles are slim to none. And how authentic are the history books and cuneiform tablets that keep showing up in archeology digs?
This excerpt is one of the few results from a Google search:
- - - - -
Tartaria: The Most Hated Bird

The Scythians, the society that preceded the Tartarians, made gold adornments, one of which shows a double-helical structure, reminiscent of DNA or “the tree of life.” We also see this structure in Sumerian art, and we know that the Sumerians were ancient purveyors of genetic manipulation.

These connections raise more questions: Was the nation of Tartaria a development of the ancient Sumerian Empire and their gods, the Anunnaki? More importantly, did Tartarian society promote the Anunnaki’s project of human enslavement? In other words, was it the first NWO — the ancient prototype of the “one nation, under God, indivisible” that children pledge allegiance to today in classrooms all over the US?

end quote - - - - -

Here is another of my unprovable, unsupportable guesstimates of our real timeline.
100 years for each cycle:
1. the Golden Age, Gaia, Saturnian Cosmology, Titans. A great reset which petrified the computer program's physical flora and fauna to give us mountain ranges and current geology
2. Silver Age, Anunnaki (entering via Antarctica or watery portals) who mine for gold, fight amongst themselves, Archontic influence
3. Bronze Age, miners mutiny, human Lulus are genetically modified from Homo bigfootus to mine for gold in Africa and South America
4. Iron Age, Tartarian cities and star forts, more wars, Atlantis drowned in Mediterranean, great architecture is spared for other uses (religion, NWO government control centers)
5. Silicon Age, Great Depression, humans recovering from massive destruction, collective amnesia, tv, Covid depopulation agenda
6. hmm, maybe a Georgia Guidestones reset?


----------



## grav (Sep 29, 2021)

This post might belong in a different thread.
I'm putting it here to finagle the world ages guesstimate, above.

The thread is based on the computer program idea which sees reality as a digital game. Westworld, Forge of Empires, Dungeons and Dragons, etc.
and, of course, Tron.

Roger at his "Mudfossil University" channel claims that samples from rocks detect human dna. That means, of course, that mountains and stone are petrified remains of giants. A better term than giants might be 'titans,' the humongous creatures of Greek and other "ancient" myths.

Roger also connects Immanuel Velikovsky's Venus comet to the transformation of organic matter to inorganic.
I'm not re-writing the world ages timeline, just adding the video as a possible clue to the Golden Age of Gaia and creation.
Humans were not present at this stage.
There may have been 5 world ages, but only 3 ages of mankind.
Max Egan suggests the 3 were Atlantis, Hyperborea, Tartaria.

edit...
Here is Roger's description of his thesis:

It says God drowned the nasty Giants and their flesh became the landscape..... so What good were the dead giants? They used dead giants tough tendon to make the perfectly fit walls and also the soft parts to carve things like Petra..... Also dead bodies are good food....... Have you heard of Bone meal and Blood meal and using dead things like a fish in a plant hole for fertilizer?????


_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TzsDd0x_tEk_


----------



## DampDevil (Sep 29, 2021)

grav said:


> There are several existing threads that explore the Tartarian hegemony that was destroyed a mere hundred years ago or so. But none of them take the alien angle into consideration. In fact, aliens are rarely mentioned on any forums these days, except for the UFO reports that crop up in the mainstream.
> 
> Whenever I read threads or watch videos about the marvelous technology that has slipped through our fingers, I find myself doubting that human beings ever possessed such knowledge.
> I came up with an alternative timeline of World Ages, which I intend to add here.
> ...


There is so much conflicting information when you start digging. My pet theory has us as Martian refugees. Or at least they are still part of our genetic code. These beings would be a possible explanation for the ancient tech depicted by the Mayans, Egyptians, Sumerians and so on. They would be the gods. The true megalithic builders.


----------



## grav (Sep 30, 2021)

DampDevil said:


> There is so much conflicting information when you start digging. My pet theory has us as Martian refugees. Or at least they are still part of our genetic code. These beings would be a possible explanation for the ancient tech depicted by the Mayans, Egyptians, Sumerians and so on. They would be the gods. The true megalithic builders.



As a "flatearther"  I see Mars and other planets as shiny lights in the dome. Are they actual "alien" beings or "gods" or structures? Donny of Daytona used to make videos in which he commented that they looked like giant faces.

Flat Earth is not as accurate a term as the Infinite Plane.
Geocentrism is also a confusing term.
Basically, I see our reality as a computer program.
In that program, our sim world is an indentation in the infinite plane. Other worlds are also embedded indentations in the plane. Advanced Beings have, in my opinion, entered our world by travelling through tunnels and portals.

I've tried to summarize my Theory of Everything above. 
I agree with you that ancient tech and megalithic were the work of beings worshiped as gods.


----------



## grav (Oct 8, 2021)

Someone on another forum said that, "history is a complete fabrication."
Yes
and no, maybe.

The Illuminati freemasons do tell us true things. Which they promptly warp, distort, fugaboo, and/or hide under a yuuge haystack.

The Old Testament, for example. Anatoly Fomenco and the New Chronology statisticians make the case that it was written after the New Testament. Which itself was written when? 
And then we have "ancient" cultures which speak and draw pictures of gods who fly on magic carpets and throw thunderbolts against each other. 

For now, I am sticking to my Anunnaki theory.
They were interlopers who came into a digital world created by the Pleroma.
I have never played Dungeons and Dragons, but I think that game may be a fractal of the real sim world.
Another shorter version of World Ages may be -- 
1- Golden 2- Silver - Iron.
1- Titans 2- Anunnaki (Hyperborea, Atlantis, Tartaria), 3- America (Homo ignoranus).

In this timeline, the Anunnaki were mortal (sim mortal) beings whose technology was perceived by their human slaves as godlike. The Norse, Greek, and Mayan gods were Anunnaki who appeared to be tall powerful beings after whom humans were fashioned, with alien dna. 
The Hindu gods sometimes appeared to be blue-skinned, many-armed, or even animal-like.
I have always been partial to elephants and turtles, even before I heard of flat earth and the infinite regress.
The deity Ganesh, which, what, really??, was an elephant sitting on a mouse?
What are we looking at? Like centaurs, minotaurs, cyclopes, was this an Advanced Being in a shape-shifting hologram suit? or a Frankenstein experiment?


----------



## Nezumi (Oct 9, 2021)

grav said:


> Someone on another forum said that, "history is a complete fabrication."
> Yes
> and no, maybe.
> 
> ...


Romans ,greeks and many cultures have these types of beings and if you actually read thier texts they explain what they are, read some indian texts and they explain why its half human and elephant, they also say mention, Vimahanas as you might refer to them as"  magic carepts" and the text even explain how they built them , no space alien green men, there are some vedic texts that even describe after maths of nucelar weapons in pure precision, How can you disregard all of ancient knowledge to fully invest in space aliens.


----------



## grav (Oct 11, 2021)

Nezumi said:


> Romans ,greeks and many cultures have these types of beings and if you actually read thier texts they explain what they are, read some indian texts and they explain why its half human and elephant, they also say mention, Vimahanas as you might refer to them as"  magic carepts" and the text even explain how they built them , no space alien green men, there are some vedic texts that even describe after maths of nucelar weapons in pure precision, How can you disregard all of ancient knowledge to fully invest in space aliens.


Space aliens? little green men?
I don't even believe in space. I am a flatearther.

The Infinite Plane proposes that other worlds exist outside earth's Antarctic rim. The Anunnaki entered our world, probably through an underground tunnel under the oceans. These advanced beings bio-engineered humans to do their dirty work.

As for "ancient knowledge," this site is devoted to the recovery of the best evidence we can find of so-called cultures supposedly thousands of years in the past. My timeline compresses millennia to centuries.

History has been written by those who conquered the Tartarians.
Greek, Roman, Norse, Hindu, Mayan, etc. -- experienced the same events and interpreted them differently. Their gods were, in my opinion, Anunnaki explorers, engineers, scientists, and other interlopers who participated in the computer program we call reality.


----------



## grav (Oct 25, 2021)

In this video,

_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=y1_Ty1OdKmI_


Jon Levi does excellent camera work, as usual, and calmly shows us
. Pompeii, maybe Vesuvius as the Tower of Babel
. American-Tartarian buildings. Surely, one is near you. I see them everywhere now, usually lower quality than original stonework columns
. a few star forts which, for some reason, have not been destroyed as other great architecture has been 
. bonus footage of folding laundry
. conclusion: we live in the remains of a defeated civilization. 
In keeping with the "alien" word in the title, I reckon Archons got humans to destroy one another.
Just like today. We never learn


----------



## grav (Nov 15, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/0zdkiz3bclY_



Lots of research going on now into hidden history.
Not much on the Flat Earth front, however. 



I see the master builders' work everywhere now. Not on the massive scale as the big cities, but even in small Souhern towns with city halls places on the highest land, ralroad tracks and stations demolished in the last 20 years, and even extrardinary residential homes build before 1960.

I don't have any confidence that Homo ignoranus had the desire or ability to construct such beautiful and intricate structures. The Michelle Gibson video above also questions how yuuge stone obelisks were gifted and transported across oceans.

And how about all those giant human skeletons that have gone missing since the last century?
I am inclined to think that my superlative timeline 


should include more Anunnaki. 
Years ago I read all of Zechariah Sitchin's Earth Chronicles books. Yes, his astronomy was all screwed up, but even then I was able to connect religion and myth with his exegesis of Advanced Beings who came to earth to create a brave new world. ZS makes a pretty good case, imo, that they genetically engineered our pathetic species and created an advanced civilization here. With our help, but still under their supervision.  
Did they really leave?


----------



## grav (Nov 20, 2021)

There's more than one way to skin a cat(fish).
Resets also too.

. virtual memory wipe, collective amnesia (details sketchy, maybe aetheric mindsweep) ???
. wars, plagues, massive population changes, rewrites of history books
. deluge, flood, local mudfloods (weather modification, HAARP)
. comets and asteroids from "space", aka thunderbolts of the gods (Directed Energy Weapons)

Here is an odd event that happened near where old maps place Tartaria:

www.nasa.gov
 › feature › amesTunguska: 111-Year-Old Mystery Inspires New Asteroid ...
Jun 27, 2019 · Tunguska Revisited: 111-Year-Old Mystery Impact Inspires New, More Optimistic Asteroid Predictions. Every single day, many tons of tiny rocks – smaller than pebbles – hit the Earth’s atmosphere and disintegrate. Between frequent shooting stars we wish on in the night sky and the massive extinction-level asteroids that we hope we never see ...

Author: Abigail Tabor
Publish Year: 2019

| EarthSky

› space › what-is-the-tunguska-explosio
When the sky exploded: Remembering Tunguska | Earth | EarthSky
On today’s date 113 years ago, the largest asteroid impact in recorded history struck on a warm summer morning in Siberia, Russia. We observe Asteroid Day each year on June 30, on the anniversary of what’s now known as the Tunguska explosion. The explosion happened over the sparsely populated northern forestland above the Podkamennaya Tunguska River in what is present-day Krasnoyarsk Krai. The blast released enough energy to kill reindeer and flatten an estimated 80 million trees over an area of 830 square miles (2,150 square km). Witnesses reported seeing a fireball – a bluish light, nearly as bright as the sun – moving across the sky. A flash and a sound similar to artillery fire was said to follow it. A powerful shockwave broke windows hundreds of miles away and knocked people off their feet. Yet decades passed before anyone could explain the event.
See full list on earthsky.org


----------



## usselo (Nov 20, 2021)

grav said:


> wYet decades passed before anyone could explain the event.


The phrasing implies Tunguska has now been explained. It's funny how they phrase things like that.

A good read detailing (alleged) Tunguska evidence is Vladimir Rubtsov's ~The Tunguska Mystery.


​


> Unfortunately, many theorists who try to solve this enigma are aware of only two facts: in 1908 something  flew  over  Siberia,  and  this  ‘‘something’’ exploded.  Actually there is far more to this story.





> The purpose of the book is a dual one: to detail the nature and results of Tunguska investigations in the former USSR and present-day CIS, and to destroy two long-standing myths still held in the West. The first concerns alleged 'final solutions' that have ostensibly been found in Russia or elsewhere. The second concerns the mistaken belief that there has been little or no progress in understanding the nature of the Tunguska phenomenon.



Non-Amazon booksellers:

The Tunguska Mystery - Rubtsov: US sellers
The Tunguska Mystery - Rubtsov: UK sellers
Some of the RIAP newsletters that became Rubtsov's book are still available online:

http://ufology-news.com/u/18672430/Ufology_News/RIAP/RIAP_bulletin_Vol10_Num1_January-March_2006.pdf
http://ufology-news.com/u/18672430/Ufology_News/RIAP/RIAP_bulletin_Vol10_Num2_April-June_2006.pdf
http://ufology-news.com/u/18672430/...ska_meteorite_towards_oblivion_ZiV_4_2012.pdf (Russian)
And:

http://ufology-news.com/u/18672430/Ufology_News/RIAP/Rubtsov_V._The_Tunguska_Mystery_2009.pdf

These RIAP PDFs were archived by: Новости Уфологии (Google English translation)


----------



## Prolix (Nov 20, 2021)

usselo said:


> The phrasing implies Tunguska has now been explained. It's funny how they phrase things like that.



Yeah, even The X-Files admitted it hadn't been explained:



> June 30, 1908. Tungus tribesmen and Russian fur traders look up into the southeastern Siberian sky and see a fireball streaking to Earth. When it hit the atmosphere, it created a series of cataclysmic explosions that are considered to be the largest single cosmic event in the history of civilization. Two thousand times the force of the bomb that was dropped on Hiroshima... It's been speculated that it was a piece of a comet, an asteroid, or even a piece of anti-matter. The power of the blast leveled trees in a radial pattern for 2000 kilometers. No real definitive evidence has ever been found to provide a satisfying explanation of what it was.


No allusion to the mooted artificial construction, but the "piece of anti-matter" is sort-of addressed by the discussion of "mirror matter" (which reads rather tenuously to me). Probably unsurprising the conjecture was limited, as the writers wanted to link it to the "black oil".

An interesting presentation of the various theories by Rubtsov, particularly with regard to the preceding light anomalies and the two differently reported "Tunguska space bodies" (slow flying and racing, different directions). I was also taken by the Evenk shaman's "flock of iron birds".


----------



## grav (Nov 22, 2021)

Prolix said:


> An interesting presentation of the various theories by Rubtsov, particularly with regard to the preceding light anomalies and the two differently reported "Tunguska space bodies" (slow flying and racing, different directions). I was also taken by the Evenk shaman's "flock of iron birds".



The shaman was not to be dissuaded from expressing his observations of the "iron birds" -- which were clearly aircraft.
One  paper compares the event to the creation of tektite glass in the Libyan Desert. It also refers to a "bolide" crash in Australia.
In the US in 1871, Comet Biela rained fires onto Chicago and levelled a million acres of farmland in the Peshtigo area. Granite and marble melted, whirlwinds of fire rushed down from the skies.
'The Forgotten Fire': Marking 150 years since the Peshtigo Fire, the deadliest fire in U.S. history
Velikovsky reported similar upheavals of earth in "ancient" times.
We also have countless myths of gods warring against each other in Greece, India, Scandinavia.

Zecharia Sitchin chronicled Anunnaki battles between factions of the Advanced Beings who, in my opinion, were the arrogant interlopers who built Atlantis and Tartaria and Homo ignoranus.
These beings also, out of hate for genetically-modified giant  human hybrids, flooded the world.


----------



## DimeTX (Nov 23, 2021)

Ponygirl said:


> I like your idea and I’ve had some of the same thoughts myself, only I believe we were on a 5D frequency which means we created with our minds and molded the material world around our thoughts. We were 4/5th spirits, while we might be 1/4 spirit/material here in 3D.
> 
> The Fall happened with a group outside our personal dome, blew up their dome, and cracked ours(which we see in our night sky, but is called the ‘edge of the universe’), blew up Mars dome leaving letting most of their atmoshpere leak out. Their dome on the larger earth, was called Tiamat.
> 
> ...


I don't see why not.


----------



## Broken Agate (Nov 23, 2021)

grav said:


> As a "flatearther"  I see Mars and other planets as shiny lights in the dome. Are they actual "alien" beings or "gods" or structures? Donny of Daytona used to make videos in which he commented that they looked like giant faces.
> 
> Flat Earth is not as accurate a term as the Infinite Plane.
> Geocentrism is also a confusing term.
> ...


I have been thinking, for some time, that maybe our world doesn't have a shape. Maybe it's like playing a computer game. What shape is the world in World of Warcraft? It isn't any shape, per se, because it exists in 26 million computers. Yet there are still maps showing various regions where characters can exist and walk around...and if you're not at the appropriate level, you could run into trouble going into certain areas. 

Is that what Earth is like? Part of a much larger region, and we're stuck here because we haven't achieved a high enough level to be allowed into other regions? I do think that we were genetically modified by _someone_, for some purpose, and when we read creation stories, we're actually reading about advanced genetic engineering, written by people who either  didn't understand the technology or were trying to disguise it with heavy symbolism to keep the information safe.


----------



## Ponygirl (Nov 25, 2021)

alltheleaves said:


> _"in a generation, all was forgotten."_
> 
> Great cosmological story but I disagree with one point.
> 
> ...


How do you think they made people forget so fast? Could it have been some sort of EMP weapon? If our brains are electrical impulses—like computers—can we also be affected the same way? If someone doesn’t have memories, they are completely vulnerable to being manipulated. The movie  Memento Memento (film) - Wikipedia is a great example of this.


----------



## grav (Nov 26, 2021)

I n


Ponygirl said:


> How do you think they made people forget so fast? Could it have been some sort of EMP weapon? If our brains are electrical impulses—like computers—can we also be affected the same way? If someone doesn’t have memories, they are completely vulnerable to being manipulated. The movie  Memento Memento (film) - Wikipedia is a great example of this.


I never head of that movie. It reminds me of 50 First Dates, a comedy based on a rare memory glitch. 
And of course Dark City, a depressing sci-fi story in which robed figures rewrite code for memories of the inhabitants. I haven't wached that movie in years, but it seems like injections were involved. 

Wiki breaks down the different tupes of amnesia:

*Anterograde amnesia* is a loss of the ability to create new memories after the event that caused amnesia, leading to a partial or complete inability to recall the recent past, while long-term memories from before the event remain intact. This is in contrast to retrograde amnesia, where memories created prior to the event are lost while new memories can still be created. Both can occur together in the same patient. To a large degree, anterograde amnesia remains a mysterious ailment because the precise mechanism of storing memories is not yet well understood, although it is known that the regions involved are certain sites in the temporal cortex, especially in the hippocampus and nearby subcortical regions.


----------



## grav (Nov 29, 2021)

New video by Jon Levi. You can hear the excitement in his voice (haha, little joke) -- as he talks about free energy buildings repurposed as big churches.
I'd been hoping for an analysis of common architectural features of Tartarian structures. And here we go.  Often 3 massive doors, two towers (hmm), dome with cupola and spires.
Oh, and beautiful styles.
Y'all know how I feel about who builded 'em. The masked boobies who blunder around and erect nests with plastic and Chinese steel? haha, it is to laugh. Not sayin' it was aliens, but.....it was.
Anunnaki, after whom we were fashioned. Shorter, dumber, lazier.



_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S-9IOjTWMeA&ebc=ANyPxKqCwf_LLvflIyqrdI1vePkAcXdZmtdKaXPDxdAdB2WzxJOLHaJzXc12RUtyTckOcBiWns19FCfuAPkEVVUqS5PawBElxA&feature=emb_logo_



Description
Fingerprints of Tartaria (Cathedral Machines)
Nov 27
2021
In this video we will examine the fingerprints of the past glorious civilization that we generically call Tartaria. We call them Tartaria however Tartary was clearly just one of many civilizations that have been forgotten or intentionally erased from history. Forgive me, this video has really bad audio. I was going to delete it but I felt I should let you decide. If it's unbearable let me know. I hope you all had a nice week and thanks for being here!
Thanks for watching, God bless, and I love you all!!!

If you like this video, or any of my past videos, consider donating $1.
Płać Jonathan Venezia za pomocą usługi PayPal.Me
Jon Levi is creating YouTube Videos | Patreon

PO Box 1731 UT 84066

https://jonlevichannel.com


----------



## alltheleaves (Nov 30, 2021)

Ponygirl said:


> How do you think they made people forget so fast? Could it have been some sort of EMP weapon? If our brains are electrical impulses—like computers—can we also be affected the same way? If someone doesn’t have memories, they are completely vulnerable to being manipulated. The movie  Memento Memento (film) - Wikipedia is a great example of this.


Dunning–Kruger effect - Wikipedia

We overestimate the intelligence of the 50% sub 100iq. They just cannot think.


----------



## grav (Dec 5, 2021)

Speaking of human IQs.
Have you seen modern high school textbooks? And standardized curricula of US departments of "education"?
The dumbing down process has been in full swing for decades.
THEY don't want the peons to wake up and smell the coffee.
And so we have Georgia Guidestones and government operatives constantly beating down the brains of humans who might get too big for their britches.
I wish I could separate this post into 3 smaller parcels, But I know the format will combine them into a yuuge single reply.
The following posts are pasted from Godlike Lunatics:
The first one regards free energy, one of the suppressed sciences of the NWO.
.......


Homo ignoranuses don't need clean and free energy.
When the Tartarian elites got out of Dodge, they took their technology with them.
They set up a system to make sure their freed slaves couldn't follow them back to their home world.
Enough expertise was doled out to the quislings to enable them to surveil and control the sheeple.
A handful of Igigi are stationed above the human underlings who work for them.
Your politicians, scientists, chemtrail pilots, etc. It's a loooooong list of traitors to mankind.
Tolkien hinted at the "watchers" as the Eye of Sauron, above the Queen. It sees all. It knows all.




.......
Maybe I should have explained the Igigi, above.
The fallen angels. Anunnaki workers who rebelled against their leader, probably the badasses who mated with earth women who then bore the mighty giants, which original sin brought about the Flood.


Quote


> Who Were the Igigi? - Annunaki .org
> 
> What is the context of the passage above?  The Igigi were being forced to dig a watercourse.  They got tired of it, so they revolted against Enlil, one of the head Anunnaki.  They burned their tools and surrounded Enlil’s estate.  When the Anunnaki realize that the Igigi are not going to give up the strike, they decide it is time for a new solution to their labor problem—and that solution is the creation of human beings.




What watercourses did the Igigi dig? these maybe?








............
Quote from: Travel Assistant on *Today* at 04:07:44 am


> Are you assuming  that they were excavated  by hand why not machine or something  else.




Not by hand. With machines.
But the cohort was, if I recall, a few hundred.
Zechariah Sitchin wrote that the voyage to Earth was a long and dangerous one, with some explorers dying on the way here.

Their first goal was, according to ZS, to mine for gold, to ship back to Nibiru (Pleiades, An, whatever), to repair their plane-t's atmosphere. Which sounds to me like a leaky dome.

Now that enterprise would be hard physical labor and very long hours, even with equipment.
Kind of like the engineers and machinsts who built the Panama Canal.
In other words, I don't know.
I have read that the earth's climate and density were hard on the aliens' health. They aged prematurely. They were also afraid of the large animals, especially in South Africa where their first gold mines were located.

What energy source did they have? before they built their great cities and powerhouses and star forts?
Portable generators that converted the aether into electricity.
Which, I want one.
and a flying car


----------



## alltheleaves (Dec 14, 2021)

DampDevil said:


> There is so much conflicting information when you start digging. My pet theory has us as Martian refugees. Or at least they are still part of our genetic code. These beings would be a possible explanation for the ancient tech depicted by the Mayans, Egyptians, Sumerians and so on. They would be the gods. The true megalithic builders.


Martians could have come from the next world over laterally. Flat. Beyond the ice wall. Or as theorized. The next dome over.

Gene Isis literally states man is a hybrid who is part god. Or gaud.

Whatever our genetic bodies are. It is the soul that is the true mystery


----------



## grav (Dec 14, 2021)

This video is about chemtrails and the other agendas that are terraforming our plane of existence.


_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VZLnLJDEJI0&feature=youtu.be_


As usual, I have not wached the whole thing yet.
My MO is to take small bites at a time, of videos that go over my 10 minute attention span.
Plus, the buffering circle from having sloooow internet.
Plus, my snowflaky reluctance to hear bad news. I can be such a whiny baby.

Dane Wigington lays the cards on the table regarding the environmental wreckage due to chemtrails and the other NWO agenda to make the next reset happen. Wigington lists the massive losses of wildlife in the last decade.
Bees, fish, pretty much all life on this plane.t.

I keep hearing people say that tptb are losing the battle. No, they're not. Not in my opinion.
Oh, this Covid hoax might peter out. dunno. Biden might get pulled off the stage.
Who gives a rat's ass?

Minor distractions. more of the same gladiator contests and trendy BS making the rounds.

The chemtrails and directed enegy wildfires and super tornadoes clearly demonstrate a depopulation plan upcoming.
OK, Covid will remove almost all the useless eaters. So why must the earth itself suffer?

My guess is that the Anunnaki have all the dna stored away in their Noah's Ark.
They can replenish the world quick and easy with vials of the stuff of life.
Heck, they might even restore the Dodo and Ivory-billed woodpecker Lord God bird.
Will any of us unmodified humans be allowed to see these marvels in what I think is the inevitable reset?
or will we all be snuffed out, to be replaced with a new and improved model, Homo ignoranus cyborgus?
The bumbling jacklegs will self-destruct, the bees and wolves will die off, air and water will be contaminated.

But the invading aliens have the wherewithal to clean up the mess and make the world over for their selfish purpose. Godlike powers, hmm.
Build back better, hmm.
Who gave the moran POTUS that phrase?


----------



## grav (Dec 16, 2021)

_View: https://youtu.be/UjEXQIoSPHQ_

This is a 3-minute video, also from GeoEngineringWatch, about the covert climate change operations of the NWO.

The video shows the effects of microwave transmissions that prevent moisture from reaching the West and Midwest. The effect is extreme drought in farm country. Hurricanes and tornados are likewise steered and timed in ways that wreak massive damage east of the Mississippi River.

Since this thread deals with the alien influence (the Anunnaki, for lack of a better name), I think it is not unreasonable to see weather warfare as a long-term agenda to terraform our world for their desire to take back what they perceive as their territory.

The plummeting numbers of birds and pollinators should alarm the public.
As is the case with politics and current events, the mainstream media suppresses or completely censors all such findings.

Ignorance or total lack of integrity?


----------



## grav (Dec 28, 2021)

I try to not let my childhod indctrination and early ct sources interfere with new intel.
Example, Sitchin and Velikovsky.

Sitchin was not the only thinker who said that the Anunnaki created the Lulu in Afrca.
I.e., black Africans were the first Homo ignoranuses, followed by white, Asian, other H ignoranus species.
My hunch says that different Anunnaki "gods" (AGs) chose different breeds to transport to other continents to serve their own purposes. 

The Olmecs of Central Amerca, for example, had negroid features that were clearly unlike those of local "indigenous" people -- your Aztec and Mayan, Cherokee, etc. These black human types disappeared without a trace. How?
 I think they had been introduced as gold miners from South Africa and were eliminated when their AG overlords were done with them. Or else they were wiped out by the locals. 

The "African" race of women in California, led by Queen Califia, or Calafia, are another OOPS (Out Of Place Species).
An Amazon legend, obviously, of women warriors who possessed hordes of gold and special abilities. And they had gryphons, for Pete's sake, to help guard their treasures from the avaricious conquistadores.

Just a wild guess, as kings were almost universally male, is that a female Anunnaki had the "Amazon" black women created for a Calfornia project. Ishtar, maybe. 

Then we have giants, multiple mysterios races in Ireland, yadda yadda.

I therefore return to my Anunnaki theory, that has mortal beings entering earth through tunnels under Antarctica and the oceans. They built Atlantis, Lemuria, Tartaria. They created humans, just as humans created dog breeds -- 
Chihuaha, Great Dane, Labradoodle, etc. 

I also compare the Anunnaki chiefs to Mafia bosses. Each boss wants to be the top dog. Some are more vicious or greedy than others. Like Trump and Biden, who are underlings of ther handlers.

Enki, the head knocker of their science department, bioengineered the Adam. He also created animal hybrids and monsters and feeble-minded mundane humans. Us.
His half-brother, Enlil, never approved of the human slaves. He or another Anunnaki lord destroyed the world. 
I'd almost bet money on that. Yahweh had the OT written to make a religion out of his atrocities.
And all the "ancient" cultures and myths are based on what different AGs created, destroyed, and hid from our understanding.

Occam's razor, says I.
If there is another theory to explain our screwed-up history, I'd like to hear it. 



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I would prefer this post to stand separate from the previous one.
But I know it will be merged. Both have been copied from two posts on godlike.lunatics. 

I appreciate SH admins allowing me to speculate, sometimes wildly, about what happnd in our occulted past. I do have reasons to support my ideas. 
As is true of all research into the sinkholes of Scaliherian history, we simply cannot trust any of the books or other material handed down to us by the conqurors who continue to rewrite history. This post is about what may happen in the near future.



The Great Reset.

1. 5g transmitters will be activated.
2. Magnetized and chipped vaxxed people will react, with massive blood clots or mind control (zombies).
3. Unvaxxed will be blamed, quaranteed in FEMA camps, exterminated, martial law.
ok, I reckon we're all on board to this point. Well, not all. But many.

Now what?
Chinese take over the US and the world. yes? Then.....
Genocide, yet Old World antiquitech will be preserved as much as possible.

Skynet (aka Jade Helm, D-Wave, Borg) manages the remaining population of android transhumans, per numbers outlined in the Georgia Guidestones.

The Anunnaki safely return to their Terran Tartarian outpost, now that the rebel forces have been subdued. 
They Build Back Better, with the pesky people population finally tamed and used as harmless cheap slave labor.
Homo ignoranus will own nothing and be happy as a dead pig in the sunshine.

- - - or - - -
the sim gamers will reboot the whole nothingcheeseburger.


----------



## Akanah (Dec 30, 2021)

Tunguska-Event is a good cue. Did you notice that east-Siberia is hilly country and west-Siberia is more flatland ? The location of Tunguska represents exactly this border. A few years ago I had a vision that Siberia was divided at this point and then came together again. Is there actually a fission and collision zone at Tunguska ? (There is also the sibirian trapp.) I suspect that the Eurasian continent may actually be divided along the white line.
This could play a major role in relation to tartaria.


----------



## grav (Jan 1, 2022)

Akanah's avatar always flabbergasts me.
I see that rock formation as a dragon from a previous world age.

We have no way to ever determine what really happened yesterday, much less 100 years ago, 2,000 years ago.
And few people, whether SH posters or Youtubers, seem inclined to look at myths and fairy tales.

Now really, Jack and the Beanstalk. Chicken Little. flying dragons. Tolkien's elves and hobbits. Hardscrabble peasants pre-1900 had such fantasies??
unlikely.
More likely, simple humans saw these things and interpreted them fairly accurately. That includes flying machines, some of which were associated with fireballs. 
They also experienced floods far beyond what we see today. I think it is safe to say that we live in a mystery. It is bothersome that so few people are curious about things like this video. Most are too occupied with Covid and politics and the usual shiny balls that prevent us from learning the big truths.



_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S81orKGDYLY_


----------



## grav (Jan 20, 2022)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_ONt99B2fQ_

Ewaranon's latest look at fake history, the Dark Ages, and what Victor Hugo thought about the "repurposement" of original architecture. I fell asleep watching it, sooo, don't expect a rousnig endorsement of it. Y`all know my stand on the thing. Annunaki outlanders, for lack of a better term, built the old world, fought amongst themselves, then abandoned it. Then their servants moved in and rearranged the furniture.


----------



## grav (Jan 24, 2022)

This post may violate tolerance levels for a sensitive subject, may be deleted, not a problem if so.
I copied it from another forum in a thread about Covid and the dna/rna implications.

SH prefers that threads focus on specific, somewhat narrow, topics.
Rabbit roles, unfortunately, are often connected. You can't fill up one hole and expect bunnies to not pop up somewhere else.



> It's a race-specific bioweapon. Guess which race is immune?
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/jhyYTviKhNUY/_




This might should go (pardon my verbs) into the Tartaria thread.

Cosmology and astronomy are easy walks in the park compared to DNA and race and religion, as well as other historical mysteries. Or should I say, hysterical amnesia?

I researched 'Ashkenazi' last night for a bit, got even more confused, gave up.
The chosen people apparently come from the Middle East. No, Khazaria. No, Germany. Oy, vey.
Pardon my Yiddish, which apparently is a form of High German.
Always Germany. where almost all my people came from, except for a wee splash of Irish.
And some of them were antisemitic. Why? There were no Jews up home in PA. Or Catholics.

Why Germany? Why did Hitler round up Ashkenazis when he could have killed them outright?
To give them a safe space in Israel?

Do we know if Israelis are given the real vaxx? Do the Amish consent to tests and and masking and jabs?

The comments following the video are worth reading.

My conclusion -- we are dog breeds. I am a mutt. A cross between a German Shepherd and an Irish Setter.
I like to go on long walks, smell everything,  point out stuff.
done
and done


----------



## grav (Jan 28, 2022)

Responding to a poster on another forum, I remembered a book and a painting that encompass the main elements of Tartaria and the builders of our world.

The so-called Old World recognized an evil outside influence in the affairs of mankind.
No, these beings were not the Anunnaki Advanced Beings I refer to in the title. The name, is for now, unknowable. Anunnaki/Hyborboreans/Arcadian, or a combination of different factions.

It is unfashionable in mainstream discussion groups to talk about Satan, even when people murmur mark of the Beast to refer to the vaccine.
But that implies religion, the supernatural, and all the magical trappings that many of us reject.
Unless, of course, we see the gnostic Demiurge as the Artificial Intelligence that seeks to assimilate humans into the Borg Oneness of Star Trek.
Before sci-fi writers and movies, we had great poets and philosophers. 

Here is, without a doubt, the greatest book ever written. I bought my wonderful old hardcover for $1 from a library that was selling unused books.

Wiki, The Divine Comedy, Dante Alighieri


Dante shown holding a copy of the Divine Comedy, next to the entrance to Hell, the seven terraces of Mount Purgatory and the city of Florence, with the spheres of Heaven above, in Domenico di Michelino's 1465 fresco

.........
There she is. The whole dealio. Tartaria, the dome/s, Mt. Meru, suffering mankind.


----------



## Maxine (Jan 28, 2022)

Apollonius said:


> Aliens are often described as beings from outer space. That's why I think there is no such thing as aliens.
> 
> The Tartar people are well depicted in many paintings.
> 
> ...


But they could also be an Aliens from other dimensions, there isn't a space but there is other dimensions, that's where i think Aliens could be from. They also could be from beyond Antarctica lands, and from Arctic Hyperborea.


----------



## grav (Jan 31, 2022)

_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_arpPVKiQ8M_


Jon Levi shows us an excavation of a star fort and some of FEB Martin's pics of deeply buried infrastructure.
I commented with my usual claim, that Advanced Beings built the past culture which we call Tartaria.
Sometimes I wonder if it is not they (the remnants of the departed ABs) who are systematically depopulating Homo ignoranus, who was supposed to be a small contingent of obedient slaves.
My sources are

.Zechariah Sitchin, who wrote about the Anunnaki in his Earth Chronicles.
. Immanuel Velikovsky, author of Worlds in Collision, about the sun standing still, worldwide upheavals of land masses,  a comet lashing the world with plasma and then becoming a planet named Venus.


----------



## grav (Feb 1, 2022)

This is a new post which will probably be spliced to the one I made yesterday.
No. It wasn't. no matter.

I often post first on Godlike.Lunatics and then paste here. 
This one refers to two of my favorite mud flood Youtubers, Jon Levi and Jason Pawlak -- who are both self-effacing and understated, have a wry sense of humor, penetrating insights.

Jason's 1920s reset, of course, occurred right after the "Spanish Flu" epidemic which killed millions of people worldwide. We know now that 100 years ago, the US Army was shooting soldiers and civilians with experimental vaccines.
Depopulation resets, why ? ? Who is culling the herd ? You know where I'm a'goin' again.


So far, I've seen no Tartarian researchers investigate my own hunch that the Old World builders were the Anunnaki.
So much hype has been attached to their existence that it's hard to get a grip on who they really were.
Zecharia Sitchin was the translator/exegete who put them on the map ... and THEN, crash, boom, bang, we got Nibiru the Destroyer, Planet X, and all that solar system jazz. Sitchin made many mistakes, which all pioneers do when they depart from the Status Quo. 

Acc. to ZS, the human slave species was a gene-spliced race of gold miners. TMI to go into here and now.

The first civilization allowed by mainstream history was that of the Sumerians and their city of Ur. Somehow, they constructed ziggurats and megalithic structures and communicated only by scribbling on papyrus and carving stone and clay tablets. Their historical records were the boring annals of boring historians.
Sitchin's books changed all that. We now have a cottage industry of Ancient Aliens, Nancy Lieder's Zeta Talk, and movies galore about the upcoming invasion of aliens from outer space.

Seriously, where are the records of the precious civilizations?
We have no paper trail. No blueprints for great cathedrals, no manuals for operating star forts, no birth certificates. Just the Bible and other accounts written by Jesuits. And when did a poor shepherd find the Dead Sea Scrolls in a  desert cave? It's all contrived and mighty suspicious.. 

Sorry for more TMI.
In my own studies of the fake history of us, I found this.

The Anunnaki and Planet Nibiru: How the Earth and We Were Created.



> Even if Sitchin is referring to written rather than spoken language, his claim is unlikely to be convincingly defended, given that Sumerian ideograms were preceded by European signators such as the Azilian and Tartarian, as well as a variety of script-like notational systems between the Nile and Indus rivers.






Really? Basque and Tartatia writings preceded the Sumerians?

- end post
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx    

- new post, 
whining and complaining about the lack of interest in this topic, which proposes an alien empire loosely called Tartaria. The term, at least in my mind, encompasses Atlantis, Hyperborea, all the past civilizations up until the early 1900s.

FEB Martin should be digging deeper. And the rest of the push. Time for investigators to take the next step. 
Myths are where the truth is buried.
Also true is that Greek and Chinese and Norse myths are so similar.

Come on, flat earth and Tartarian truthers, get off your laurels and get in your Wayback machines. Go. Do.
Yes, there's a shipload of reading to do. Books.
Dig, you must!
or else we're stuck looking around the fancy rooms in the marbled halls of the museum, when all the good stuff is hidden in the basement.


_View: https://youtu.be/Fdjf4lMmiiI_


----------



## grav (Feb 8, 2022)

On Godlike.Lunatics, a small but active forum, someone suggested that it was satan-inspired freemasons who destroyed Tartaria. 
To which I agreed and built on..........

I wish I could remember where I first read about the gnostic idea of the Anunnaki and their religion.
By religion, I mean their belief system involving the Demiurge.
It's complicated, but I will try to sort out the main characters in my wobbly comprehension of Who's Who.

Montalk, not Montauk, a site I haven't visited in a long time, calls the evil ones interdimensional entities.
Here we go again. Dimensions?

I prefer to think of them as Artificial Intelligence beings who can maneuver in and bend the electric Matrix of the aether. We may be the same thing as the Archons, but with a different ?? prime directive?.?

The human essence takes on flesh suits in repeating cycles called Life.
Some kind of experiment or test or game, possibly.
Life is a computer program that we participate in, willingly or not.
The Archons do not take on flesh suits, but they can temporarily assume the appearance of humans, animals, monsters...by shape-shifting.

The evil ones are often called Archons, or demons or other terms.
Their boss is the Demiurge, son of Gaia, who became Mother Earth.
His Archons ride the aether we call existence. They communicate with humans electrically, through the brain's wiring. To be more exact, most likely via the pineal gland atop our spinal column. It also resembles an antenna, which is one of its functions, to connect the body to the aether.

You can see an Anunnaki hawkman "god" holding a pine cone in a famous bas relief. hmm.
As the Cajuns would say, Who Dat?

https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...JCj_VSYTStTnnYfTgdUlvsAcU4KVqacewHUI&usqp=CAU

My guess --> Marduk, or another Anunnaki who came here through a watery tunnel under Antarcticaz or maybe even the Mediterranean. 
These outsiders had advanced tech but were as susceptible to mind control as are we, their gene-spliced hybrids. And so, the Archons could enter their pineal glands and speak inside their heads and 'possess' their  spirits -- not unlike how the androgynous Bill Gates sneaks viruses into computers.

But what about Tartaria?
Another guess -- uninfected, unpolluted Anunnaki built it. Anunnaki under the evil spell of Archons destroyed it.

The way of all flesh is weak, esp. when the spirit is tempted with all the sins the Bible enumerates.

I have a personal grudge against the evil ones, as I have confessed over the years.
Yes, friends and neighbors, a voice did speak in my head many moons ago.
I couldn't understand the words, but I knew very well back then in my ignorant youth, that a being was trying to contact me. I made it stop. My house was haunted. I had pretended that I and my husband had imagined weird sightings over the previous year...Oh, and it hit me once, in the eye.

I finally saw the light, got mad as hell, ordered it OUT.
Free will really works.

No priestly exorcism, no special tools required.
or religion.

The supernatural is baloney. The aether is real, plain old positive and negative charges in the electromagnetic spectrum. The physical world is an illusion, just like the great poets have always told us.

But people are easily fooled. They commit sins and crimes because they crave power or the good life. or something.
If the great ones of the past fought each other and destroyed themselves, what does that mean for us?
They built magnificent cities and star forts and parks with healing electric resonances.
In comparison, we build shacks and shanty towns with dirty electricity and 5g and wear masks and let witch doctors jab babies with computer chips.
Because, like the Anunnaki, we let other beings control us.

I've been working on this scenario for a while and seem to have reached no other conclusion.
The devil made me do it seems like a perfectly legit excuse for why bad things happen.


----------



## robgreen12345 (Feb 12, 2022)

grav said:


> Responding to a poster on another forum, I remembered a book and a painting that encompass the main elements of Tartaria and the builders of our world.
> 
> The so-called Old World recognized an evil outside influence in the affairs of mankind.
> No, these beings were not the Anunnaki Advanced Beings I refer to in the title. The name, is for now, unknowable. Anunnaki/Hyborboreans/Arcadian, or a combination of different factions.
> ...



Is the "comedy" actually the official version of history?

Is that what Dante really meant?


----------



## grav (Feb 14, 2022)

robgreen12345 said:


> Is the "comedy" actually the official version of history?
> 
> Is that what Dante really meant?



A comedy has a happy ending, as opposed to a tragedy. 
It's been many years since I read it, but The Divine Comedy is hardly a version of any history.

When I look at the Dante painting in my earlier post, I see 7 heavens in the domed firmament above the flat earth. 
Mostly, the poem delves into religious interpretations of the afterlife, especially the Catholic belief in Purgatory. Maybe our earth really is Purgatory, where we immortal beings suffer and work on our karma to learn enlightenment or attain the nothingness of nirvana. So there. I added Buddhist philosophy to Catholic theology. What a mess.
And what about the Hindu "plight of the soul"? which claims that the fetus is disgusted at being unwillingly plopped into a new womb in a neverending cycle of reincarnation. 

The more I read, the more I think we do live in a prison in a computer program. The Gnostic system, the little I know about it, makes the most sense to me. I am an aeon, a low level peon of the Pleroma.
My role, or job, or mission or punishment, is to take on a new flesh suit avatar in this life, deal with yuuuuuge stupidity and suffering, die, reboot in a new flesh suit, loop after loop, over and over.


----------



## robgreen12345 (Feb 14, 2022)

grav said:


> A comedy has a happy ending, as opposed to a tragedy.
> It's been many years since I read it, but The Divine Comedy is hardly a version of any history.
> 
> When I look at the Dante painting in my earlier post, I see 7 heavens in the domed firmament above the flat earth.
> ...



I disagree

i think we were meant to be here at this specific point in time, especially with world war 3 and mass death on the way.

Let's say the story of Earth lasts 4000 years, you chose to join in 2022, it's a good choice to make.

Think of any simulation, for example to learn how to drive a car, or operate a forklift, or a helicopter simulation. Or a flight simulator.
Why do simulations exist?
So you can learn something and if you do make a mistake, you can learn not to do it again.
So why are we put in this simulation? Largely for the same reason.
The video game creator has decided to put us, the video game characters at the year 2022. That was his decision and we must learn why.

Some people have believed that Jesus was the creator of the simulation, and he decided to enter the simulation in human form to teach people to love and to have abundance, but anger and jealousy got the best of people and they killed him.
Whoever the creator of the video game is, he may choose to join it at some point.


We are video game characters that became self aware



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZobwbTskMo&ab_channel=OpenYourReality_


----------



## grav (Feb 15, 2022)

robgreen12345 said:


> disagree
> 
> i think we were meant to be here at this specific point in time, especially with world war 3 and mass death on the way.



Where do we disagree? 
Are you saying that we volunteer to be here, in this time and space, to fulfill a mission?

Delores Cannon, psychiatrist, regressed some of her patients to past lives. She said that they all told her, under hypnosis, that they willingly participated in the Game of  Life.

In this scenario, we agree to reincarnate, live and suffer and learn. Upon death, we report our experiences to the Akashic Hall of Records, get some time to R&R, then dive back in.


----------



## robgreen12345 (Feb 15, 2022)

grav said:


> Where do we disagree?
> Are you saying that we volunteer to be here, in this time and space, to fulfill a mission?
> 
> Delores Cannon, psychiatrist, regressed some of her patients to past lives. She said that they all told her, under hypnosis, that they willingly participated in the Game of  Life.
> ...



Yes, I would accept that version of reality.


----------



## grav (Feb 27, 2022)

This post will have 3 parts.

1 - 
star forts as the generating plants used to build the great civilizations of antiquity.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/hc84JRjePui2/_


A nifty collection of star forts, which were actually power stations 
. that pulled aether energy into installations that used water moats, 
. possibly to transfer electricity
.or to cool down the process, just as modern nuclear power plants generate so much heat that they can "melt down."

Many of the pointy-looking "walls" form snowflake shapes. Why does this design feature appear in all star forts?

2 -
References
My preferred alt history source is still Zecharia Sitchin, author of books about the Anunnaki Advanced Beings.
The Old Testament called them the angels who rebelled against God. Also known as the Igigi, Watchers, aliens, other physical beings.
But not Archons, which are Artificial Intelligence entities.

I use Anunnaki as a catch-all term, to identify the extraterrestrials as hard-working engineers who built star forts that powered their cities of Hyperborea, Atlantis,Tartaria.
Schisms formed over time, wars broke out, the ABS abandoned earth to return to their home world on the Infinite Plane.
If they return in numbers, the star forts can be restored to their original purpose.

3 -
another source of Anunnaki history, regarding those who I think dug the star fort moats, other watercourses, and did all the other hard work of building the Tartarian empire.

The diggers and gold miners were the Igigi, low level Annunaki, a third of whom eventually rebelled against the heavy lifting. Enki listened to their complaints and replaced them with a genetically modified creature, Homo ignoranus. The herds of H ignoranuses have been regularly culled over time when their numbers became unacceptable.

* from the Epic of Atrahases, the Babylonian account of the Great Flood - -

The Epic of Atraḥasis - Livius

Complaints of the Lower Gods

[1] When the gods were man
they did forced labor, they bore drudgery.
Great indeed was the drudgery of the gods,
the forced labor was heavy, the misery too much:

[5] the seven great Anunna-gods were burdening
the Igigi-godsnote with forced labor.

[Lacuna]

[21] The gods were digging watercourses,
canals they opened, the life of the land.
The Igigi-gods were digging watercourses
canals they opened, the life of the land.

[25] The Igigi-gods dug the Tigris river
and the Euphrates thereafter.
Springs they opened from the depths,
wells ... they established.
...
They heaped up all the mountains.

[Several lines missing]

[34]  ... years of drudgery.

[35] ... the vast marsh.
They counted years of drudgery,
... and forty years, too much!
... forced labor they bore night and day.
They were complaining, denouncing . . . .

3 -


----------



## Akanah (Mar 18, 2022)

Now that I am currently more concerned with Atlantis, I wonder if the old world, which is called Tartaria on the Internet, could mean the civilization of Atlantis or the civilization before Atlantis. Since I associate Atlantis with higher technology and spirituality I would equate Tartaria with Atlantis but how do you see that ?


----------



## grav (Mar 18, 2022)

I see Tartaria as the empire after the flood/plasma war which destroyed Atlantis.

There may also be another world age. I keep tweaking my timeline guess.

1. Creation, a computer program in which aeons of the Pleroma were avatars in the form of Greek gods and the Titans. Their "flesh suits" were petrified into mountains. 

2. Anunnaki intrusion, creation of human slaves. 

Hyperborea, Mu, Atlantis. 

3. Plasma weapons -- comets, earthquakes, flood -- devastated much of the world. Anunnaki (most of them) left earth.

4. A contingent remained and built Tartaria, maybe 100-200 years ago, and was destroyed by Nazi Khazarians around 1958.

5. present world NWO.


----------



## Akanah (Mar 19, 2022)

grav said:


> I see Tartaria as the empire after the flood/plasma war which destroyed Atlantis.
> 
> There may also be another world age. I keep tweaking my timeline guess.
> 
> ...


I go along with their last three points, but not the first 2 points. I do not see the creation as a computer program. The term Anunnaki I translate with ancestor-Nagas (Snake) and a human slave people I would rather put on the present time.


----------



## grav (Mar 26, 2022)

We now know that the "ancients" had weapons of mass destruction. I reckon our military has them too. Directed Energy Weapons using lasers, plasma, acoustic waves.

How about the time before the so-called ancient world? before Hyperborea, Atlantis, Tartaria?

My timeline starts with miles-high Titans who fought each other in Greek and Norse myths.
These humongous beings created (or became) mountains and deserts with their devices.
The Electric Universe Thunderbolts have talked about these earth-shattering cataclysms for many years. 
Very smart guys, but the Thunderdolts refuse to budge from the outer space bs.
They continue to pretend to believe in meteors and comets smashing into earth.

I was going to comment under the video on their site, but I noticed that someone had already made my point. Platy Gaia. 
D'oh. I'd forgotten I watched that video months ago and had put in my 2 cents.
The narrator also makes a funny remark about a Chinese electric engine company having the same phone number as Nasa. haha, not.
Another proof that there is indeed no spoon.


_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Pt6NscQ2qS8_


----------



## BusyBaci (Mar 31, 2022)

Whenever Aliens are mentioned, a strange thing happens to me. Like a weird sensation. It's more like I'm remembering something I've lost. Something starts to form in my thoughts and If I close my eyes a divine figure appears right in front of me.



Spoiler: this guy!









It's very strange.


----------



## grav (Mar 31, 2022)

I made this post originally on another forum, a small bunch of free thinkers:
Tartaria and the Reset that Rewrote History

[quote author=RM link=topic=1385.msg8602#msg8602 date=1648396862]
Jon Levi has uncovered evidence of the true purpose of world's fairs:  indoctrination centers. Read the comments after viewing. Some of them are mind-blowing. We live in a very creepy realm, and it was extremely creepy around the year 1900.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm2doP0kEsw_

[/quote]

TA, if I recall correctly, opined that the current world age started at the end of the Civil War.
Around 1900, infants in incubators were being displayed at carnivals. 
We've also seen photos of deserted old world cities, possibly between those two time periods. And children working in factories clearly built for adults. 

Somewhere around then, the mud flood reset the world, in my Velikovsky-Sitchin opinion, from weather warfare tech between the Anunnaki factions. The Enlil faction despised humans and sought to destroy them and the giant hybrids. The Enki faction were no match for the dark empire. Both sides suffered from the flood and other health issues and abandoned their magnificent Tartarian cities by exiting through tunnels to their home world, Nibiru. At that point, humans may have been extirpated. And then, as we are told in myths, like that of Deucalion and Pyrhha, the world was repopulated.


In the 1950s we got Nasa and the Antarctic Treaty, as well as cheap, ugly, banal architecture, sometimes called brutalist.

Jon Levi surmised that the World Fairs were indoctrination centers where test tube babies were trained to be useful tools of the current regime. My main question is this: were those hundreds of gigantic buildings constructed as mind control factories? Doubtful. More likely they were repurposed Anunnaki structures.

And so many have been torn down, what a pity.
Another question: will the Anunnaki return? and claim their property?


----------



## BusyBaci (Mar 31, 2022)

grav said:


> Jon Levi has uncovered evidence of the true purpose of world's fairs: indoctrination centers. Read the comments after viewing. Some of them are mind-blowing. We live in a very creepy realm, and it was extremely creepy around the year 1900.


I watched his last video and the notebook of fair of Chicago was creepy indeed. I do interpret it as evidence that people might be cloned and introduced into these fairs to be insctructed and also tested that everything is going well in accordance with the plan. It seems they were taught what babies are which is very telling in itself.


----------



## grav (Apr 19, 2022)

_View: https://youtu.be/yx-GWAgqIrg_


I have not finished watching this video yet, mainly because it is long and dense with text that I have to pause to study.
Its main point is one I came across years ago when I heard about microphages in disease-killing waters of natural springs and creeks. 
Also called bacteriophages, they are animal-like organisms -- or robots somehow -- that destroy funguses (which spelling I prefer to fungi). 
The video presents the view of a "Cosmic Fungus" as a biological weapon used in wars between the world's creator/s and the enemy invaders. These would of course be the figures of so-called myths: gnostic and Greek Titans vs offspring gods, Nordic and Mayan legends, the pantheon of probably all "ancient" cultures. 
Basically, we started off with a perfect environment -- the Garden of Eden -- until an evil entity came along, one who envied humans and sought to destroy them.

This idea connects puzzle pieces of other controversial topics > chemtrails, cancer and almost all diseases, rust on metals, the medical industry's dismal record, recurring resets of human history. The leaders who are researching this field are Russians. More and more I see this ethnicity as the descendants of the Tartarian-Rus. 

It is also interesting to note that Putin invaded Ukraine (Khazaria) before we learned that the CDC had partnered with labs there which were working on bioweapons.


----------



## grav (Apr 23, 2022)

Tartaria (the plastic name referring to the previous builders of great architecture) was imo the the realm of Annunaki outsiders.
Before them we had one or two other residents of our plane-ette.
First were the Titans of gnostic and Greek myth (and Norse, etc.). Their discarded bodies became mountains, caves, other geological features.
Next, offspring of the Titans, lesser gods and giants who warned against each other with plasma weapons.
Third, Anunnaki beings who came through tunnels to plunder our plane-ette of gold and other resources.
They also fought amongst themselves with directed energy weapons. They also created or cloned human slaves to do their dirty work.

We are in World Age 4 or 5, clueless ninnies who think we built giant obelisks and Kremlins and other monumental buildings -- with hand tools and donkey carts.

As if!
Actually, we live on the petrified corpses of previous Advanced Beings and giant plant life..
The Sahara Desert and fabulous rock structures in the American Southwest testify to the Death-Star-like powers of the forces of our hidden past.

_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=a3-mD7mPjlg_


----------



## grav (Apr 24, 2022)

In this thread we explore the world as hidden by mainstream spokesmen for tptb -- Scaligerian historians and theoretical scientists like Einstein and Carl Sagan.

My personal penchant prefers Jon Levi, who shows us images of prodigious architecture that has survived for centuries or millennia.
In his latest video, JL presents ruins in Gary, Indiana, and Port Gibson, Mississippi.
I commented on his channel that similar ruins have been discovered lately off the coast of Louisiana.
I also noted that the Control System blames forces of nature as the culprit behind the so-called ruins. Pompeii - volcano. Tunguska - comet. Chicago - cowmade fire.
And solar flares, of course.
And wars, of course. Like the alleged American Civil War that ended the alleged plantation system based on slavery with black African.
I have toured plantation homes. And slave cabins. which looked a lot like white sharecropper dwellings. 
Jon Levi speaks his mind, yet he does not say things that might get him in trouble with the internet authorities.   
The more I see of these videos, the more I see signs of Atlantis.
Especially in the Old South.


_View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=yVlhgfGzpIQ_


----------



## grav (Apr 25, 2022)

We will never know the true history of our realm.

A wild guess follows 
1. Golden Age, Creation, 1000 years ago, Gaia, Uranus, whoever they were, possibly aeons of the Pleroma who coded the Earth computer program -- ended peacefully?? 
2. Silver Age, 800 years ago, the Titans, children of the old ones, lots of fights, world was upheavaled with fire and brimstone 
3. Bronze Age, 600 years ago, giants, more wars, the Great Flood
4. Iron Age, 400 years back, beings from outside our plane-ette arrive to mine gold, build Atlantis and Hyperborea, make wars with plasma weapons which petrify all living things.
5. Copper Age? 200 years ago, the Tartarian Empire, which may still linger in a degraded condition. The mud flood and Directed Energy Weapons impacted the infrastructure and decimated numbers of human slaves. 

It looks like, maybe, we are teetering on the edge of the end of the last Age.
And then ? ?
a new computer program for us to live action role play in?


----------



## Quiahuitl (Apr 25, 2022)

The oral tradition of America gives a frame of reference.

I've studied the Nahuatl tradition and also the Book of the Hopi (still available on Amazon- by Frank Waters) and they agree the Earth has moved through distinct phases.

The last time the Earth was completely destroyed and reset was via flood, according to both sources.  That agrees with the European tradition.  The Mexican tradition says that was 6000 years ago.

Prior to that the previous Earth was destroyed by being covered in Ice. The Book of the Hopi describes how the one God commanded his two nephews, whose job it was to hold the Poles in position, to release their grip.  The book was written around 1915, long before Western Science realised pole shifts were a thing.

The Earth before that was destroyed by Fire.  The Mexican tradition says the great pyramids were built before this. When the Earth was consumed by fire, everyone was turned into turkeys.

The Mexican calendar says that the quality of the Sun's energy changes every 6500 years, and the entire world changes every time that happens. As predictable as clockwork, according to the Toltecs.


----------



## Akanah (Apr 27, 2022)

I recently read somewhere about the theory that people had periodically experienced great catastrophes on earth and decided to build monumental structures or leave ancient tablets that could survive this catastrophe. Through these monuments and tablets, human knowledge should be preserved for posterity.
For this reason, the pyramids of Giza and the Mayans are said to transmit a lot of knowledge about mathematics and astronomy.
It would also explain why the Egyptian hieroglyphs have been decoded by someone as glyphs for electrical and plasmatic processes. It would also explain the representation of light bulbs.
Perhaps the story of the atomic bombing from World War II was reproduced on the Sumerian tablets. 
Theoretically the world tree Yggdrassil with the 9 worlds could also refer to the knowledge of 9 planets.
The I Ching from China could transmit the binary code of computers or the DNA code.
The Dharma wheel in India is simply a wheel for chariots and has nothing to do with karma.
The web of beads of the Indian god Indra represents the idea of the Internet.
Perhaps the 4 solar ages of the Mayans refer to the 4 seasons: Jaguar Sun for spring, Fire Sun for summer, Wind Sun for autumn and Water Sun for winter. The 5th earthquake sun could stand for the reset sun.
But this would mean that we care about ancient buildings and mythology for nothing if they were built only for the preservation of knowledge. Or one has forgotten for what purpose these ancient buildings were built and therefore interprets them wrongly.


----------



## Shadow11 (May 19, 2022)

I just started this forum and I definitely would like to hear your thoughts on a lot of things. My personal beliefs are of the dome and that there are multiple around us. Regarding the wandering stars and their moon I always associated them to other lands. So for example Mars is sun over its land we just see their light. like our sun's name is sol. I've also always believed in the black sun Sophia or amun. The vortex of intention beneath us. Only recently have I seen videos like vibes of cosmos associate the black sun with showing how it projects the sun and moon. But I've always associated it with intention towards our reality and the source. (Hard to explain and some is spirtual- not religious). Have you read the story nos confunden is promoting? I'm going to skip a lot but a few sections talk about a great war it was the tartans who were half giants fighting for human freedom. They lost and ran from the reset and they are now in hiding beyond the wall at the moving island of thoth. I don't know how true because this is an account of someone beyond the wall.


----------



## DimeTX (Aug 6, 2022)

grav said:


> Space aliens? little green men?
> I don't even believe in space. I am a flatearther.
> 
> The Infinite Plane proposes that other worlds exist outside earth's Antarctic rim. The Anunnaki entered our world, probably through an underground tunnel under the oceans. These advanced beings bio-engineered humans to do their dirty work.
> ...


I also believe in flat earth but what I do believe is in the Satanic AI Borg system being here all along. That may explain why there were no bathrooms in any of the buildings. All fake aliens are demons there is no million miles of  space only a firmament that is no more then 300 miles up. Underground is the real outer space.


----------



## DimeTX (Aug 8, 2022)

Shadow11 said:


> I just started this forum and I definitely would like to hear your thoughts on a lot of things. My personal beliefs are of the dome and that there are multiple around us. Regarding the wandering stars and their moon I always associated them to other lands. So for example Mars is sun over its land we just see their light. like our sun's name is sol. I've also always believed in the black sun Sophia or amun. The vortex of intention beneath us. Only recently have I seen videos like vibes of cosmos associate the black sun with showing how it projects the sun and moon. But I've always associated it with intention towards our reality and the source. (Hard to explain and some is spirtual- not religious). Have you read the story nos confunden is promoting? I'm going to skip a lot but a few sections talk about a great war it was the tartans who were half giants fighting for human freedom. They lost and ran from the reset and they are now in hiding beyond the wall at the moving island of thoth. I don't know how true because this is an account of someone beyond the wall.


I also believe in flat earth but what I do believe is in the Satanic AI Borg system being here all along. That may explain why there were no bathrooms in any of the buildings. All fake aliens are demons there is no million miles of space only a firmament that is no more then 300 miles up. Underground is the real outer space...


----------



## Otavio (Aug 30, 2022)

DimeTX said:


> I also believe in flat earth but what I do believe is in the Satanic AI Borg system being here all along. That may explain why there were no bathrooms in any of the buildings. All fake aliens are demons there is no million miles of space only a firmament that is no more then 300 miles up. Underground is the real outer space...


I personally think that the story of Nos Confunden is another one that was "planted" to deceive us and discourage attempts to "escape" from this prison. They put things as if the outside world was practically taken over by enemies. I also think the story is pretty silly. The interesting thing is that they always use parts of the truth to build their lies.


----------



## PantaOz (Sep 18, 2022)

solarbard said:


> I used to be quite militant, but the only way to counteract these non-human invaders is not violence, but peace, not hate, but love, not fear, but courage. Once humanity reclaims its heritage (as beings with a Divine spark) we can drive these Parasites from our realm.


True... they feed on anger,  fear and negative emotions... or anything that makes us feeling bad. Peace, tranquility,  love destroying them most effectively !


----------



## Gold (Oct 2, 2022)

grav said:


> There's more than one way to skin a cat(fish).
> Resets also too.
> 
> . virtual memory wipe, collective amnesia (details sketchy, maybe aetheric mindsweep) ???
> ...


You need to go over the material in these threads. It's disturbing though.


https://archive.4plebs.org/x/thread/32990003/#33014385
https://archive.4plebs.org/x/thread/32974201/#32981470
https://archive.4plebs.org/x/thread/25044583/#25044713
https://archive.4plebs.org/x/thread/32825354/#32825354
https://archive.4plebs.org/x/thread/33013016

Try and read EVERYTHING. A new thing I've noticed being talked about lately is prison planet theory, and the white light that tricks you and sometimes pulls you into reincarnation as well as these hell astral torture cities. There's also several past life regression hypnotists lately all independently from different people in different languages with different colleagues such as Cagolero Grifasi coming up with memories during hypnosis of aliens sucking off peoples energy, implanting them, a net above the earth that traps souls and so many other things. It ties into Sitchin according to this OP and Wes Penre and Wingmakers.
What's ODD to me is........ all of the people put under past life regression hypnosis spout a conventional timeline. That I have seen at least. Conventional history, no mention of stuff we talk about here, but also people unrelated to this have come see or experience a "grid" that runs through the material as well as something keeping anyone from leaving this place.

I've come to a lot of horrifying theories including but not limited to instant targeting once someone leaves the body somehow from interference with chemicals and such or us already being in a virtual prison like Icke talks about (simulation within a simulation within one) and now I'm worried about implanted memories from those incubators. I don't know but it's taken a lot of sleep from me.  I'd really like to be free after this life and not just a recycled AI meant to suffer, lmao


----------



## Starfire (Oct 4, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> The oral tradition of America gives a frame of reference.
> 
> I've studied the Nahuatl tradition and also the Book of the Hopi (still available on Amazon- by Frank Waters) and they agree the Earth has moved through distinct phases.
> 
> ...


I also have Waters' Book of the Hopi and have read and refered to it multiple times over the years. But... I recently saw a great interview on leak project with Hopi Elder Martin sharing the Hopi prophecies now unlocked from the Library of Congress. He said that Waters got a lot wrong. I'm not sure yet what was wrong or right. Here's that interview.


_View: https://youtu.be/616tS3dKzYc_


Thanks for mentioning the Nahuatl, I'll look at their origin stories. You said they agree with Waters' Hopi version, so that must be a part he got right! (Whew! I'm tired of the parts of 'history' that I like best turning out to be bullshit.)

Your information about the Mexican/Toltec cycle of 6500 years has another connection. The Precession of the Equinoxes is a 25,920 year astronomical cycle caused by the tilt in the earth's axis. The Zodiacal constellation that rises on the Spring/Vernal Equinox determines which age we are in. Currently we are moving from Age of Pisces into Age of Aquarius. It can be measured in different ways and is not an exact science. (Apparently Marduk started a war when the start of his rule at the start of the Age of Taurus wasn't figured to his liking.) Polaris is currently our pole star, but 15,000 years ago it was Vega.

Or maybe that's all lies I've been told too. It's hard to know. There is an excellent but hard to find book about the Precession of the Equinoxes called Hamlet's Mill. Worth the read if it's online now. If you have some time on your hands.

Anyway, four periods of the Toltec's 6,500 years = 26,000 years. Pretty close correlation. So there must be a different pull on earth as we slowly rotate backwards through the Zodiac and pass each of the main pole stars (Polaris, Vega, etc). It could be that they are closer and exert more force at regular time frames of 6,500 years and cause cataclysms. Or it could be that the quality of the Sun's energy changes and this causes the cataclysms. For example, highly electrical Sun energy could case the electrical burn patterns on various parts of our planet. Or a cold or distant sun would allow ice to form and an ice age to start. And very hot or close Sun energy could cause ice to melt and flood the planet. A very active sun with plasma sun flares could have caused that burn mark across the Sahara and Middle East.

Thank you for stimulating my mind.


----------



## anusandhitsu2002 (Oct 20, 2022)

Gold said:


> You need to go over the material in these threads. It's disturbing though.
> 
> 
> https://archive.4plebs.org/x/thread/32990003/#33014385
> ...


If we're truly trapped or farmed by other intelligent races or by incomprehensible gnostic being, the most terrific and sanity-shattering aspect of this is- considering how our realm is designed and for particular purpose, thoughtful persons like us in this forum are a form of defect or bug in the system. It implies that it's always probable that we'll be exterminated or tormented or simply be deleted from the system or anything worse than that could happen to our self. Lets deal with it.


----------



## Gold (Dec 20, 2022)

anusandhitsu2002 said:


> If we're truly trapped or farmed by other intelligent races or by incomprehensible gnostic being, the most terrific and sanity-shattering aspect of this is- considering how our realm is designed and for particular purpose, thoughtful persons like us in this forum are a form of defect or bug in the system. It implies that it's always probable that we'll be exterminated or tormented or simply be deleted from the system or anything worse than that could happen to our self. Lets deal with it.


I'm not sure how to deal with it. But I've been thinking about it.


----------



## Quiahuitl (Dec 20, 2022)

Starfire said:


> Anyway, four periods of the Toltec's 6,500 years = 26,000 years.


Hey I only just saw this post.  

Yes, the four 'Sun cycles' of approx 6500 years add up to one 'Long count' in the Nahuatl tradition which is the same as the precession of the equinoxes as you have described. The tradition says that every time we change from one 'Sun' into the next, the Earth experiences changes so for example the laws of physics could change or the map of the Earth. We are currently changing from the 'Tecpatl Sun' into the 'Quetzalcoatl Sun.'

I've been told that the difference between the Maya and Nahuatl calendars is the Maya divides the long count into 5 cycles instead of four, so it's remarkable that the Maya calendar changed in 2012 as the Nahuatl calendar is changing too - that hasn't happened in 26000 years!

I've also been told the reason for the phenomenon we know as the precession of the equinoxes is that the Sun orbits Alcyon, which is the largest star in the Pleiades.  Our Sun is said to be one of the Pleiades. In the Toltec cosmology the Pleiades are said to be inside the fixed stars. The Toltecs described 13 heavens

1) Our immediate biosphere, where we live - the surface of the Earth.  
2) The physical body of the Moon, the winds and the clouds.
3) The physical body of the Sun, Venus and the Pleiades
4) The fixed stars
5) The moving stars (Planets) and comets.
6) The place where energy and matter mix
7) The dreaming body of the Moon, which is also the Mictlan - the land of the dead and also the place of normal dreaming.
8) The dreaming body of the Sun, which is where the ascended masters go
9) Your personal star, which is the source of your individuation (Ego)
10) The cosmic womb - much like bardot realms in the Eastern tradition. Where souls go to be incarnated. 
11) The four Tezcatlipocas or primal essences which drive all of creation.
12) Mr and Mrs two - the perfectly balanced couple.  We have Lucifer here lol
13) The one energy, where there is no duality.  Also called the Black Eagle.

So the Sun and Moon are both dual just like every human has a physical body and a dreaming body.

The Sun is the combined energy of all the ascended masters and angels etc.  It leads us towards our highest destiny as in several other traditions I've become aware of since joining this forum.

The great pyramid complex at Teotihuacan has a mile-long central avenue which is aligned some way off North.  Apparently it is aligned to the point where the Pleiades first appear in the Sky.

I wonder if 'Zion' that it talked about i.e. somewhere We need to return to is the same as Alcyon.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 23, 2022)

Quiahuitl said:


> Yes, the four 'Sun cycles' of approx 6500 years add up to one 'Long count' in the Nahuatl tradition which is the same as the precession of the equinoxes as you have described.


How did you verify the precise length in the tradition is accurate?


----------

